# Rod Question???



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wanting some imput on a new fly rod...I fly fish for bass and bream only so I'm looking for something in the 8-9 ft range with some backbone for the occasional good bass. I will be fishing on the river so durablity is needed also; I have had two BPS white river rods break this summer so I want to try a different brand. Price range no more than $120...Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I have had a temple fork outfitters rod for a long time. I posed a similar question on the forum and temple fork came up a lot. I would also look at st. croix rods. 

cheers.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

TFO has some short rods. I have a 6wt one for fishing dock lights, love it. .......and i have used the $25 no fault warranty quite a few times :thumbup:


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

TFO is the way to go. Great prices and unbeatable warranty.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't overlook some other brands. Ross, echo and several others have the same lifetime warranty as TFO.

Ross has a shorter 7'11" series of Ross that are perfect for bass and dock fishing for trout and reds.


----------

